# Dicamba Dispute



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Turns deadly...AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/update-drift-dispute-leaves-one-dead-one-in-custody-naa-sonja-begemann/

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/28/confrontation-herbicide-drift-leads


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sad sad sad!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Show up with a gun and backup......Go directly to jail, do not pass go.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Need to throw that guy under the jail.....self defense, I call bullshit....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Leave it to the law... the crop's been burned anyway, arguing about it isn't gonna help. File a lawsuit and let them handle it.

What did the guy think meeting on some back road was going to accomplish?? What did he think grabbing him and beating the crap out of him would accomplish?? The crops would still be burned up and nothing would change, other than the guy who got shot would be in the newspaper after being arrested for assault. He was an idiot looking for trouble, and he found more than he could handle.

As for the two that went out there, why bother?? Evidently they'd set up the meeting in advance with the guy, since it didn't say he just accosted them while they were out checking crops or sitting in their yard or something... Why go out there?? They were looking for trouble and they caused plenty, now they can pay the price for it.

I see plenty of stupidity to go around here... and all of it for NOTHING. NOTHING has changed with regards to the crop; the one guy is dead and buried and the other guy is facing murder charges. "Boy that'll teach 'em" eh... really?? If it hadn't been over dicamba drift it would probably be at the local bar over some woman or some other crap... ya can't fix stupid.

I know it's easy to get upset and want "revenge"... but it's best to keep it a matter for the law. Dad had a cotton field that had a big streak burned all the way across it from 2,4 D drift back in the late 70's-- the idgits working for the oil company were spraying 2,4 D around the wellheads and tanks and stuff in the middle of the cotton patch. Dad got mad and wanted to take a sledge hammer to all their guages and meters and equipment to "teach them a lesson" before Grandpa talked him down and he cooled down and cooler heads prevailed. Heck back then the stupid county would spray 2,4 D around the bridge abutments that would then drift across the field and cause the cotton to "grow crazy" and not fruit, killing the yield in the affected areas.

Heck when I was still row cropping, I was planting and the neighbor over the fence was spraying something on his cotton ground; I thought that was ill-advised because it was about a 15-20 mph wind blowing that day ahead of a cold front approaching that would bring rain with it... I was busting butt to get the grain sorghum planted ahead of the rain and he was busting butt to get his cotton ground worked up and ready for planting a few weeks later...

A few weeks later I was out cultivating the sorghum and the further I went across that field, the worse the sorghum looked... green on the west side of the field, turning a sicklier and sicklier looking greenish-yellow to pee yellow to yellowish-brown, and then finally WHITE! That's when I had an "A-HA!" moment... it was clomazone injury-- the neighbor had been spraying Command herbicide on the field while I was planting, and the label specifically forbids spraying in winds over 10 mph due to drift... I confirmed my suspicions when I got to the end of the field to turn around and noticed huge white burned areas on the trees, with the leaves bleached white from clomazone drift passing through the canopy as it blew across my field. Knowing what to look for, I traced burned areas of white-bleached leaves on the trees for over a half-mile away from the neighbor's closest field border...

I didn't call the gubmint ag people to come out and investigate and make a big stink... the crop was sick for a week or so and finally snapped out of it. I know it hurt the yield, but it wasn't that great of a year anyway so I didn't make an issue of it. Figured good relations with the neighbors is more important sometimes than making a stink and getting them in trouble with the gubmint and ultimately, what can you PROVE was damage/lost yield due to the clomazone drift, and what was damage/loss caused by crappy weather?? I didn't see the point and still don't, but he never did anything that, frankly, STUPID again... I think he realized he goofed up and was lucky I didn't want to make a stink out of it that served no purpose... it was plain that trees along the highway a half-mile away were burned from clomozone drift-- big white-bleached sections of the tree canopy is kinda obvious...

Shame it had to come to this, but some folks just go looking for trouble, and sometimes find it...

What I don't understand is why the gubmint would allow a company to sell a product with a trait for which the approval of the material to take advantage of that trait isn't approved... seems VERY stupid to me. At the very least the companies should have NEVER REVEALED that the trait was present in the seed, so that the only way someone would have known they could ILLEGALLY spray dicamba on the crop would be to spray some and see if it died or not. More stupidity... Seems to me it's like the gubmint allowing cars to be sold but not the gasoline to run them, and then they get all up in arms when people start running them on corn alcohol because they can't get gasoline to run them... If you don't want people making moonshine to run their cars, don't allow cars to be sold til the gasoline is approved for sale too! Maybe bad analogy but it makes sense when you think about it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

One life destroyed and another ruined over a crop, senseless. Like Luke said he should have let the law handle it. All this over $10/bushel Beans.


----------

